# Little Miss Roxie 💕



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

At the beginning of the week we had a strange dog show up. Here at the end of the week this little girl already has all our hearts. 🥰
She’s between 1 and 2 years old and is so sweet. She’s already protective of us too, so I’m going to have to try and introduce her to my package delivery guy and see if we can’t help that out. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! So glad she is working out for you.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

She’s cute. Her face looks kinda border collie


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> She’s cute. Her face looks kinda border collie


She’s definitely border collie. 100% lol
We called all the ranchers around and nobodies missing their dog and I haven’t had any hits on my FB posts about her. So, at the risk of hoarding dogs, we’re keeping her! 😅
I’m gonna be as bad as @alwaystj9 before I know it 😆


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

What luck those are good dogs. We had a border collie/sheltie mix growing up. She was smart and adorable


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> What luck those are good dogs. We had a border collie/sheltie mix growing up. She was smart and adorable


Very smart dogs 😊
Also protective. I told my dad how she reacted and already trying to save us from any harm… he said they had a border collie when he was a Kid. Everyone was gone when my grandpas friend came for a visit and she held him hostage for several hours and wouldn’t let him move. My grandpas other dog finally came and chased her off so he could get out of there 😆


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Ours would protect us from any airplane from landing in our back yard! Must have been good at it because zero airplanes ever landed 😝


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! She looks so sweet!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! She looks so sweet!


She really really is ❤
she has so much love and warmth in her brown eyes already…


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ah, this makes me miss our Border collie Aussie mix. We had Pluto for years. Unfortunately this past year we had to rehome him, due to the problem of him liking to get out of any pen you put him in. We had to put him in a 10x10, and we knew he had to go. A dog that big definitely shouldnt have to live in a small area like that... She's beautiful!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Aww she’s a sweetie! 🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

No offense meant at all @alwaystj9 - just meant that you always end up helping dogs that get dumped near you. Not that you are hoarding them. It was more of a compliment I promise 😊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is cute! And she is very smart to come to such a great farm where she is already loved!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> She is cute! And she is very smart to come to such a great farm where she is already loved!!


She was very nervous and defensive at first- when Buckwheat took notice of her he wasn’t happy! I was a little worried about being bitten. But once he went out with the goats she was much better and let me out a choke chain and leash on and walked great.
Biggest surprise is that she’s great with the chickens! Most cow dogs are not. Lol


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

She’s so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute. 😊


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

So happy that you took her in! Best wishes and all that to her and you!
My pack gives its approval!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Wow amazing, she's a border collie!! my fav breed!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope she continues to do well and stays with you.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

try your best on vaccinating her


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ll have to bring her in for vaccines, but not sure if I should just get her a booster given she’s over a year old and hopefully already got initial ones as a pup?
She likes to be tucked into bed at night and covered with a blanket. She prefers the bed on the deck right by the front door instead of the insulated dog house at the end of the house 😅


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Haha I have a dog who loves her tuck ins…


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

She's so cute!! Yeah if she's more than a year old then i think she will be getting the yearly vaccine. This is what my vet gave for my dog and i found her when she was around 1 year old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, not spoiled at all. 😊🤗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Maybe a tad bit 😉 

good news today! I helped her meet my package delivery guy and while she didn’t let him pet her and she didn’t want to sniff his hand, she did get a cpl treats and watched us chat for a bit. He thinks she’ll be ok and doesn’t seem too worried about making deliveries. Lol


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

You can always run titers on her. I just sent some in for my dog. A friend drew the blood and I’m using tvmdl.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Isaiah 11 goats said:


> You can always run titers on her. I just sent some in for my dog. A friend drew the blood and I’m using tvmdl.


Forgive my ignorance, but I haven’t heard that before. Is that to test for previous vaccinations?


----------



## Isaiah 11 goats (3 mo ago)

It tests immunity. So technically you can have a positive titer (immunity) from natural exposure or vaccination. But either way you are immune.


----------

